# Leupold Cascades vs Acadia



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking at buying some new glasses. Both are offered in 10x42 with basically the same dimensions and weight. Can someone explain to me the difference in why one is priced higher than the other.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I think the difference is in the eyecups. Otherwise not much difference to me. I bought the cheaper pair, then a few months later my then gf bought the higher priced pair but she got them on sale and didnt pay much more than me. Also hers were camo while mine were black.

Good binos for the money either way. Im totally impressed with mine!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Cascades have a different prism coating than the Acadias have.

TH


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> The Cascades have a different prism coating than the Acadias have.
> 
> TH


i know nothing about binocs so what is a prism coating and what does it do to make the cascades $100 bucks more.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

jss344 said:


> i know nothing about binocs so what is a prism coating and what does it do to make the cascades $100 bucks more.


I'm going to assume you're looking at roof prism binoculars, not porro prisms.

The prism is the piece of glass inside the binocs which flips the image for you and is where the rubber meets the road in terms of image quality. Quality in the objective and ocular lenses is important too, don't get me wrong, but the majority of the light gets lost in the prism. It's why for a long time roof prism designs weren't as good as the offset porro prism design.

These "special coatings" improve the brightness and reduce image quality loss. From my experience, they make a _big_ difference in quality, especially a phase correction coating for roof prism designs.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of my friends have the Cascades but I bought the Acadias. I would go with the Acadias, I couldn't tell any difference. But Both both are great binos.


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

The roof prism models will be more compact due to their "straight through" construction while the offset configuration of the porro prisms lends to their bulkiness.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Swamp Donkey said:


> Most of my friends have the Cascades but I bought the Acadias. I would go with the Acadias, I couldn't tell any difference. But Both both are great binos.


You shouldn't be able to tell the difference between the two in broad daylight, both great optics, but take them to the stand at dawn or dusk and it's a whole other story.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 20, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> You shouldn't be able to tell the difference between the two in broad daylight, both great optics, but take them to the stand at dawn or dusk and it's a whole other story.


I have a Leupold 3x9x50 VX-II on my 270, and I can see with my bino's just as long as I can through the scope during dusk and dawn. But i'm sure there is a difference but if I cant see it through the scope I wouldnt shoot anyways.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Swamp Donkey said:


> I have a Leupold 3x9x50 VX-II on my 270, and I can see with my bino's just as long as I can through the scope during dusk and dawn. But i'm sure there is a difference but if I cant see it through the scope I wouldnt shoot anyways.


Donkey, that's not a real fair comparison. You're only looking through the scope with one eye.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 20, 2011)

goatchze said:


> Donkey, that's not a real fair comparison. You're only looking through the scope with one eye.


 Still, what good does it do to see it through the binos, when I can't see it through the scope. Just sayin.


----------

